
The United Nations Meets 13 Principles Against Unchecked Surveillance - Garbage
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/09/united-nations-meets-thirteen-principles-against-unchecked-surveillance
======
pivnicek
This train wreck keeps getting avoided by the community, but the choo bloody
choo is pulling in at the station with a big bomb that has already gone off,
but people are just slow to notice.

Snowden killed the USA-centric internet.

Let's see what we can make out of the rubble.

~~~
saosebastiao
No...the NSA killed the USA centric internet...Snowden just revealed the
reason why it shouldn't be trusted.

~~~
saraid216
It's okay, dude. Snowden has already been canonized by the Hacker Church. You
don't have to defend him anymore.

------
MattCamHam
Too bad this will do practically nothing, just like everything else the U.N.
"does".

~~~
schoen
Just to be clear (as someone working at one organization that helped develop
these principles and the consensus around them), the principles were not
developed or published by the U.N. They were created by a consensus of
voluntary nongovernmental organizations from all around the world that work in
the area of human rights.

Here, the principles were being presented to the United Nations -- not by the
United Nations!

------
frank_boyd
> To fix it properly, we need to fix it everywhere, and for everyone in the
> world.

Assuming they _will_ say one day "ok, we fixed it", how can we ever trust them
again?

~~~
pekk
This line lost me. They're making the perfect the enemy of the good. I would
rather see effective means in some states than ineffective means in all
states.

